# Case intros its new AFS smart tech



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A video from the Commodity Classic in Nashville with Case/IH Bill Preller promoting the new Case/IH tractor smart technology....wonder if its smart enough to grow Bill a little cover for the lid?









Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/building_a_smarter_tractor/


----------

